

Ask HN: Anyone to coach me as a startup creator? - trez

Hi Hners,<p>I&#x27;ve been working on many startup ideas full-time for 14 months now. I&#x27;ve learned a lot during the process, I failed a lot too. I am now working on a great idea (all of them was but this one is greater ;) ) and I would really like to make that one a success. This one deserve it as it would really help people. The idea is about creating a passive internet (no input required) so people with no computer skills and who can&#x27;t learn anymore could communicate with their over-geeky relatives. Imagine your 80+ year old grandmother receiving Facebook posts, SMS or Skype like calls.<p>I am solo entrepreneur and I feel like a few good &quot;chirurgical&quot; advices might be sufficient to unlock the first steps to success.<p>Anthony
======
falsestprophet
I'd love to. You aren't as smart as you think you are.

~~~
tresontani
Can you contact me through twitter (@atresontani)?

~~~
tresontani
and btw, I know how unsmart I am (Daniel kahneman helped me to realize)

------
massappeal
lol the irony is killing me right now

